# athlon vs turion



## ankushkool (Oct 7, 2007)

i m buyin a laptop but i cannot decide sud i go for AMD Athlon X2 or AMD turion X2.

what is de difference???

please help

which is better


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 7, 2007)

go for turion x2, coz its made for mobile usage, it means especially for laptops. 

you might not find much performance difference between these two, but turion consumes less power, so less heat too


----------



## ankushkool (Oct 7, 2007)

is it de only advantage?


----------



## narangz (Oct 7, 2007)

There are some Athlons just for laptops. Example- AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-53. Actually it is a high performance variant of Turion.

You'll get higher battery life than standard Athlons in case of Turions. Less heat means cooler laptop. Cooler laptop means increased machine life. 
Performance wise Athlons will perform better.

EDIT-
More info here:
Turions

Athlon X2


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 7, 2007)

+1 for the above post.


----------



## ankushkool (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks... i think i got my answer


----------

